# What is the best Graduate Film School for Editing?



## 41000 (Apr 23, 2009)

What is the best Graduate Film School for Editing?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 23, 2009)

If you want to study editing and only editing, AFI or Chapman offer conservatory programs in editing.  My roommate attends AFI as an editor, and she's loving it.

Otherwise, go to a broad scope program, usually advertised as "Production" rather than by crew position, and you'll try a little of everything before choosing to focus on editing.  I can only speak to USC since I go there, but the editors here get AMAZING opportunities to edit tons of film, and the faculty is pretty darn amazing...Norm Hollyn, Allan Holzman...and those are just the ones this writing student knows.


----------



## uttam (May 7, 2009)

Check out for Whistling Woods International , it is the best place where you can do your editing course .....http://www.whistlingwoods.net/main.asp

 check them out .. have fun


----------



## mkench (May 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by uttam:
> Check out for Whistling Woods International , it is the best place where you can do your editing course .....http://www.whistlingwoods.net/main.asp
> 
> check them out .. have fun


----------

